# One Hit Wonder - Milkman E-Juice



## VapeDude (30/7/15)

Just checking in to see if any of the vendors here are planning on bringing this juice in ?

Great reviews all around the world would love to try it.

Only problem I see is that it only comes in 180ml bottles and costs $60 so we would prob end up paying R800 - R900 ? Still cheap price per ml

http://onehitwondereliquid.com/shop/milk-man/


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/15)

Vapecartel is selling it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/7/15)

VapeDude said:


> Just checking in to see if any of the vendors here are planning on bringing this juice in ?
> 
> Great reviews all around the world would love to try it.
> 
> ...


Usually available here. This is the update thread, it`s always sold out though. Looks like @KieranD needs to bring a few gallons at a time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/one-hit-wonders

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (30/7/15)

@VapeDude its already in SA  
More expected in next week man  

Vape Cartel sells it for R790 per 180ml

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/one-hit-wonders


----------



## KieranD (30/7/15)

Guys you joke!!! 
I am shipping out a ton today and thats pretty much all the 0mg and 6mg stock gone!!!


----------



## VapeDude (30/7/15)

Thanks guys hope I can get my hands on some :/

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (30/7/15)

VapeDude said:


> Thanks guys hope I can get my hands on some :/
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



There will be more in stock again next week @VapeDude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/7/15)

Cool thanks man def gna order

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanH (11/9/15)

Hi @KieranD 

When will you be getting stock again?


----------



## Silver (11/9/15)

JuanH said:


> Hi @KieranD
> 
> When will you be getting stock again?



Welcome to the forum @JuanH 
When you get a chance, please imtroduce yourself at the followimg thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-269#post-270143


----------

